# 4" abs main repair



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

cut out the leaky fitting , and fixed it in a jiff!


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

you got it. In my area a wye with a 45 is permitted on its back like that. I probably would have used some all thread and a clevis hanger or at least perforated strap and supported the piping as well.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

are you kidding me? haha


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

Not kidding, code would require a wye and 45 on the horizontal in my area. The old saying "wyes on their backs tees in the stack". Just the way it goes though, different areas different codes. We also are code required to have a long sweep 90 at a base of a stack.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

hahaha. your missing it completely. no ones arguing the wye/ tee installation. everyone knows you dont put a tee on its back...cmon man haha


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

my tradition here on pz is to post ****ty repairs i find and post them stating they're mine....makes for a little excietment on a boring old guy plumbing forum hahahaha


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I got ya, totally misunderstood. LOL.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

do you not see how low that pvc fitting is compared to the main. the lady said she didnt understand why her entire bathroom would not drain every so often. " it only started happening after abc plumbing fixed that leak under my house"


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

Yup, I see it all.

Down there in your area, is ABS not available? When I worked in southeast Tennessee it was available.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

what's this crack about old guy plumbers, I'm not even fifty yet.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lol. abs is rampant here... im 25 so everyone is old to me sir


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> my tradition here on pz is to post ****ty repairs i find and post them stating they're mine....*makes for a little excietment on a boring* *old guy plumbing forum* hahahaha


 






....'boring old guy forum' that's funny........:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If you fixed it then where's the pic of ur repair. Ur always posting pics of crap plumbing u find. But never ur repair of the crap. And around here that's called a San tee


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> cut out the leaky fitting , and fixed it in a jiff!


Damn, you got Jnosh working there too???


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> hahaha. your missing it completely. no ones arguing the wye/ tee installation. everyone knows you dont put a tee on its back...cmon man haha


:no:
Not necessarily. Technically, it's a short pattern fitting, and allowed on a single fixture. Least that's what our code book says. 

If I could just get an inspector to read one once in a while......


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If you fixed it then where's the pic of ur repair. Ur always posting pics of crap plumbing u find. But never ur repair of the crap. And around here that's called a San tee


Good question....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> :no:
> Not necessarily. Technically, it's a short pattern fitting, and allowed on a single fixture. Least that's what our code book says.
> 
> If I could just get an inspector to read one once in a while......


What code you under?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Never put a San tee on its back code or not. Never !!!!not saying I never did it in a pinch. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It was for a vent. And yes I know the two traps on one vent is a violation. It was on federal property and military inspector didnt know his head from his as It vents just fine !!!


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

we're not allowed to use a san tee on it's back for a vent. Those federal jobs are like indian reservations, they have their own inspectors.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Will said:


> What code you under?


National standard.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

johnh said:


> we're not allowed to use a san tee on it's back for a vent. Those federal jobs are like indian reservations, they have their own inspectors.


Yea. Stupid inspectors


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I just snap pics of obvious hack work For fun. Wasnt that big of a deal to fix this didnt see fit to take a pic of a wye, a 45 , and a few feet of pvc.not really anything to brag about .


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If you say so. I think u only had a San tee on the truck and threw it in ther with some cantex couplings


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

At least you're thinking.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Whats a cantex coupling??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's a brand if rubber boot couplings with out the steel shield. Like in the pic u posted.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

we call them ferncos around here but it's most likely a regional term.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

yea we refer to them as fernco's. cantex is an electrical fitting as far as i know...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Fernco cantex are just brand names. Like mission two banded stainless steel shield rubber coupling is the proper term for a mission coupling


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

those drops into the p traps are too long.. max 24"


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

ahh. gotcha. i try to avoid them when possible so im not a fernco guru lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Shielded. Is the best. What ever brand it is doesnt matter

No shield rubber boot is junk no matter what brand


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You ever make your own shielded fernco? I make my own from taking the bands of two no hubs if I don't have another option:


----------



## Barbarian1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Loud too


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Barbarian1 said:


> Loud too


Who are you making lound noise here without a full proper intro??


----------



## Barbarian1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Dops too long, bad support, strap so won't go up or down,tee wrong way, use plastic repair fittings


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Barbarian1 said:


> Dops too long, bad support, strap so won't go up or down,tee wrong way, use plastic repair fittings


Not a plumber here til post a proper intro


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Will said:


> You ever make your own shielded fernco? I make my own from taking the bands of two no hubs if I don't have another option:


Hard to find sheer bands under 3" here. Thanks for the tip


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

man i could really use the barbarian for those hard to diagnose calls! right on the money tonight fellas! lmao


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Hey, I think your work looks great!:laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

What a fricken hack!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Ha!*



younger-plumber said:


> man i could really use the barbarian for those hard to diagnose calls! right on the money tonight fellas! lmao


That is funny!:laughing:


----------



## Barbarian1 (Jul 18, 2013)

2"c.o


----------

